# Fly Box Suggestions



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Check out Cliff fly boxes.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

> I'm running out of room in my current fly box...anybody have a good recommendation for a new one?


Cliff boxes are good but Montana Fly Company fly boxes are better. If you take one over the bow you want to make sure your flies don't get wet with saltwater and the Montana Fly Company fly boxes are sealed.

http://shop.montanafly.com/p/boat-box-white-xl-fly-foam


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Cliffs, MT fly Co, feather craft makes a nice box too.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

X2 what Really Shallow said about MT boxes.

Buy the large boat box and you can add the outside foam like I did for storing flies while they dry or when you are using them.  I shopped online and found 1 for about $55 not including the foam exterior.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have Cliff boxes and love them, but Umpqua now has the same style box for less.

https://umpqua.com/products/accessories/boxes/boat-box

The Magnum is HUGE. The Baby and the Ultimate are similar to Cliff sizes. The fly holder on the outside and zerust anti corrosion are nice touches. The foam on the Umpqua box held up better imo as well.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

For a box on a budget, buy the Plano single pistol case from Academy and the thickest sheet of craft foam from Hobby Lobby, toss the foam that comes in the case, cut the craft foam to fit the box and glue it in. I scored the foam after gluing it in, but that's optional of course. Total cost is less than $10.


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

allen puts their boxes up BOGO every now and then. Good buy for a cliffs style of box.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

I own several Cliffs, but they are not waterproof. I do like the Umpqua boxes however.


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## dbach (Jun 25, 2015)

Like stated above Allen does put there boxes up on sale, but the Cliff boxes use a thicker foam. I find the allen boxes don't hold flies as well as the cliff boxes.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the Umpqa boat boxes, nice to take a bunch of flies out in the boat with.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Just curious, how important is it to actually have a waterproof fly box? I've got several that aren't and they seem to do just fine.

Obviously keeping the water out would prevent damage to new flies.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have 2 Cliff boxes and the fact that it will not keep water out is a nuisance. Inevitably you're going to take some water inside,especialy anchored or staked out when its rough. This necessitates a quick sacrifice of bottled water to rinse out the entire contents. Not major as the boxes are fine otherwise.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't' get the issue of water getting in your fly boxes. Sorry guys but short of dropping one in the water, which I have never done in the salt, I don't see it. Don't you put your boxes in a compartment? I never leave a box of flies out and about if for no other reason than to avoid the clutter. 

Now if the Montana box is as nice as the Cliffs I use, the price is similar, AND they are sealed then why not.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

> For a box on a budget, buy the Plano single pistol case from Academy and the thickest sheet of craft foam from Hobby Lobby, toss the foam that comes in the case, cut the craft foam to fit the box and glue it in. I scored the foam after gluing it in, but that's optional of course. Total cost is less than $10.


Nice. Still getting used to the sticker shock changing over from rods and flies for eight inch trout to those for 30" reds and I'm having a tough time spending $70+ for a fly box on top of everything else. 

Any pictures of this budget setup so I know what I'm looking for?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of mine, and won't be home for 3 weeks, but here are links to what I used:
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/plano-protector-single-pistol-case?repChildCatid=30718
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/12-x-18-black-foam-sheet-5mm-330415/
I use a sheet of paper to make a template then trace it onto the foam and cut to shape. I've used hot glue and 5 minute epoxy to hold the foam in, and both have held up fine. I always scuffed the plastic to be glued to get a better stick. In the future I'll try 3M's super 77.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Perfect, thanks for the links. I actually have a couple of boxes that look exactly like that from some other purchases... 

Hmm, now that I think about it, I wonder how a cordless drill case might work if I cut out the interior webs. A bit bigger so I could do two sides and it has stainless latches to boot.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

There's plenty of room in the pistol case to have flies on both sides, and 1 sheet of foam covers them both. Let me know what you come up with, and how it turns out!


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Will do. And thanks again for the links and ideas.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's my DIY that I did about a year ago, still works great!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't beat Allen's fly boxes on closeout:
http://www.allenflyfishing.com/guide-fly-case/


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

> Can't beat Allen's fly boxes on closeout:
> http://www.allenflyfishing.com/guide-fly-case/


Thanks for posting that...just picked up two of the XL boxes at $15 each.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

I now NEED this on a sub-atomic level. Thanks for the heads up!

http://shop.montanafly.com/p/fly-case-clear-large-foam?pp=24


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

> Can't beat Allen's fly boxes on closeout:
> http://www.allenflyfishing.com/guide-fly-case/


Thanks for this...they weren't on sale last week when I was looking around, but I picked up 2 of them and they are on the way now!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I cannot justify spending $30-60 on a fly box, especially if it isn't water proof.

I use the wateproof plano boxes, this one has totally removable inside partions so there is no cutting involved. Simply take a 1/8" or 1/4" of closed cell foam or foam from the craft store and cut it to fit on the inside and the lid of the box. Get some 3M spray adhesive ( like whats used in auto upholstery) and spray the foam and the box and glue the sheets of foam down. it holds jsut as many flies as the expensive store bought options and is completely waterproof.

http://www.planostoragesolutions.com/products/171-3700-deep-waterproof-storage-case.aspx

Throw some stickers on it and call it a day.


----------



## Redfarm5 (Apr 3, 2015)

Built my own and love it. Got all materials from JoAnn fabrics. Deep plastic container, foam sheets, glue, Duct tape sheet in any color you want for the outside cover and a razor blade.


----------



## gregory faulkner (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't get a cliff it is so stereotypical get the best box made MFC you can double the storage for 15 dollars.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

gregory faulkner said:


> Don't get a cliff it is so stereotypical get the best box made MFC you can double the storage for 15 dollars.


Haha that's awesome! I built a few from the same boxes Cliff uses and craft foam for about $15 as well. Can't remember where I ordered them from but have a few extra I'm not gonna use.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Organizing sz 16-20 trout flies in fly boxes for use while wading in a river is mandatory. Organizing saltwater flies for use from a kayak or boat is not. I own a Cliff's and found that I was using it more as a case to hold flies that were still in the original packing like EP flies and LeMay Snakes than to hold flies by the hooks.

I had been using recycled clear plastic peanut butter jars for my spin cast baits, and now do the same for most of larger saltwater flies. I leave/put flies in clear plastic sleeves to protect feathers, and organize by target species/water depth. It is easy to see which jars have what and to quickly get the fly you want out. I also keep one jar with freshwater in it to rinse used flies and then stick in the carpet under the gunnel for drying.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I use these. They are $2 and line with 1/4 inch cork sheet they make for a very nice fly box. 

https://www.flambeaucases.com/index.php/site/details/6775TXR


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I use the large Field and Stream fly box, but there are some times where the flies get a little smashed down by the lid, and some of my weed guards end up getting pushed down by the foam -- I think that I'm going to store some of my larger flies, and maybe some patterns with large weed guards in one of the waterproof plano boxes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

J-Will said:


> I'm running out of room in my current fly box...anybody have a good recommendation for a new one?


I own several Cliff's and as others have stated, they are not waterproof. I'm interested in the Plano's that have the anti corrosion inserts. The Plano is widely chosen by kayak anglers and you can only imagine how wet their gear can get.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I just sort my flies out according to size and pattern and put them in plastic ziplock bags, then when I use one and want to put it away, I put it in a box, all the used flies collect in the box, then I wash them, let them dry and return them to the bags. It's a very light compact system and only requires one box and a small boat bag for all the bags of flies plus extra leader material and other junk that I carry. If I put put all my flies in boxes I'd need a bigger boat!
JC


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


>


I reconize Capt LeMay's tarpon flies!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You guys are so serious when it comes to organizing your flies. 

So far, I like Jon Conner's system the best! lol


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's mine. Picked this one up at a shop in La Jolla years ago. Love it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

THTSARUMR said:


> Here's mine. Picked this one up at a shop in La Jolla years ago. Love it.


Dude, I'm likin those crabs!


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Dude, I'm likin those crabs!


They slay on the flats here in SC.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

THTSARUMR said:


> They slay on the flats here in SC.


Does it have a name we can look up?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I did a homemade box a few years back that turned out pretty good. Got a clear box from the craft store and did a srpay that looked similar to a redfish. This of course is my redfish boat box. It's gotten beat up a bit since then, but you get the point.











And the back - shows the color much better











And the contents:










@Backwater - there is a good collection of different colors of one of my goto red flies in there.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> I did a homemade box a few years back that turned out pretty good. Got a clear box from the craft store and did a srpay that looked similar to a redfish. This of course is my redfish boat box. It's gotten beat up a bit since then, but you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics aren't showing up.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> Does it have a name we can look up?


It's kind of a mix between a Kwan and merkin.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

THTSARUMR said:


> Pics aren't showing up.


Thanks, Google keeps changing the permissions and the way photos are shared. From Picasa it is easy since it goes into an album. From the phone is trickier - I had noticed all my photos from my phone were auto uploading, including Geo data. A recent updated "added" that. Had to turn that off. Because of that, any photos from the phone are not shared unless you go through hoops. In short, the post showed me the photos since they were mine, but anyone else would not be able to see them.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@THTSARUMR - nice crab, btw. You should call it a Kwerkin or Kwarkin. Have you tried it without the eyes at the back? I would bet it performs just as well. Looks neater with the eyes, but in my experience I've learned reds don't care either way.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> @THTSARUMR - nice crab, btw. You should call it a Kwerkin or Kwarkin. Have you tried with without the eyes at the back? I would bet it performs just as well. Looks neater with the eyes, but in my experience I've learned reds don't care either way.


I prefer to fish this pattern without eyes. These were tied for a new prospective buyer.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

JappyFish said:


> Just curious, how important is it to actually have a waterproof fly box? I've got several that aren't and they seem to do just fine.
> 
> Obviously keeping the water out would prevent damage to new flies.



A waterproof box is important for wading. You can put your box in the little zip up pocket in your waders but depending on how deep you wade, the fly box may get submerged. A submerged box can really jack up your flies if you don't then take them all out and dry them properly which is a PIA. Or you might drop the box in the water or maybe it flies off the boat if unsecured. Stuff happens.

You can try to carry a waterproof backpack and put your fly boxes in there but like most fly fisherman, it's easier and more comfortable to just grab a box or two, some nippers, some tippet and hit the water.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go to Walmart they have waterproff boxes with those blue dividers that cut down on courosion. $9. I put my Tarpon flies in them it was made by Flambeau


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't like to putmy fly's stuck in foam. It pushes down the feathers and de- sharpens the hook. I put mine in compartments divided by color


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I like this MFC box with the clear cover better than my Cliff's for finding flies quickly.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I like this MFC box with the clear cover better than my Cliff's for finding flies quickly.


Yep, that's the one that I use -- I have all of my bait fish patterns on one side, and my crabby/shrimpy weighted flies on the other.

@MariettaMike -- do you have any issues with the fly or the weedguards getting flattened? The advantage of the Cliff style box seems to be that it's a little taller than that MFC one, so it doesn't smash the flies as badly.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

JappyFish said:


> Just curious, how important is it to actually have a waterproof fly box? I've got several that aren't and they seem to do just fine.
> 
> Obviously keeping the water out would prevent damage to new flies.


It's not as big of a deal now in my panga but when I had my Gheenoe I didn't have any dry storage so I started using the big MFC boxes. They're actually a little too big but IMHO that's better because with smaller waterproof boxes you have to be careful you don't get the fly materials sticking out because that breaks the seal and they'll wick water into the box quicker than you'd expect.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

While I was in Montana recently, I stopped in a funky store called Sportsmans Warehouse. I bought some of these old school wooden fly boxes in both 4x3 for trout flies and 8x4 for smaller salt water flies. They are obviously not waterproof, the closing magnets are good. The hinges look to be brass, but the screws look dodgy and may need to be replaced with stainless. Anyway, they were about $12 and $16 which a great deal for a nice wooden box. Eco-friendly and for the artistically-inclined they are a blank canvas begging for a creation. Here's the bigger one:


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Everyone has mentioned the DIY fly box which is the way to go in my opinion. Here is a link to a thread I made that has some helpful links to a step by step.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/large-fly-box-diy.45036/


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I use to roll with the diy fly boxes abs they worked pretty good, but about a year ago I upgraded to the Montana fly company boat box with the removable leaf.

I do a lot of fishing for multiple species or shots at multiple species in one day and it’s nice to grab one box for everything.

I have one half of the box and one side of the leaf dedicated to tarpon flies and the other is redfish, pompano, bonefish, jacks, bonita flies.

Last time I counted there was about 400 flies in the box.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> I use to roll with the diy fly boxes abs they worked pretty good, but about a year ago I upgraded to the Montana fly company boat box with the removable leaf.
> 
> I do a lot of fishing for multiple species or shots at multiple species in one day and it’s nice to grab one box for everything.
> 
> ...


I hear it's bad luck to count your flies


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> I hear it's bad luck to count your flies


Lol... Heck, I don't want to know how many I have!  Even the good Lord doesn't want to know how many I have! 

One of my favorite remembered trips where I was making a snook and tarpon trip in the Boca Grande area back in the 90's for about a week. I totally forgot every fly box I wanted to bring on that trip, at the house accidentally, except for the flies tied on one 3 rods I brought. Believe me when I say I had done lots of pre-trip tying to prepare, but... oh well!  But I did pack a Renzetti Saltwater traveler vise and a small travel pack of fly tying material (basic stuff (just in case)).  So I made due and really did enjoy tying up the flies I was going to use each day as I needed them (and sometimes throught the day and tweaked the colors, sizes and patterns as the fish changed their feeding habits. What a hoot and some real satisfaction as I got to spank some really good fish on freshly tied up flies. Heck, I didn't even bother to use head cement cause I wanted more reasons to tie some more up each evening.  That was the week where I came up with the prototype of what was one of the best tarpon flies I have ever used to date.... and put a nice buck forty to the boat  And the snook?... well... they got spanked!


----------

